# Adding daylight



## alsea1 (Nov 28, 2013)

My does have gotten a bit uncooperative in breeding with winter light it seems.
So I am adding a timer to the mix. We will see if that improves things.
I really need to get them back in production.

Has anyone else tried this and did it seem to produce results


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 29, 2013)

We just had 2 does kindle- 1st one lost her complete litter- thinking there was an issue going on.  2nd is still very protective of her box so no idea how many.  We have our rabbits set up in our shop and they have light year round and heat too in the winter so they are spoiled.  It is the bucks we have been having problems with.

Is there a certain amount of day light that rabbits need- similar to chickens?  You will have to up date us on how increasing the light works out.


----------



## Citylife (Nov 29, 2013)

I will be adding a light just to help stop any issues.  So far, I have not had any issues this year but I also breed all year round and keep them productive.  It so far, has worked for us.


----------



## alsea1 (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm just guessing at 16 right now.
I am going to try a breeding sat.
We will see. Of course the added light has only been there for two days now.


----------



## Citylife (Dec 5, 2013)

You can also add some ACV to their water and put a 1/2 tsp of wheat germ with their food.  Sometimes that will help get the does in the mood.


----------

